# New to the bottle collecting hobby.



## Explorer (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi all.

I'm new to the bottle hobby and also new to this Forum.

I first started out mudlarking which is somebody who goes looking in streams, rivers and places for old relics from the past. I live in the UK, I did try to register with a uk bottle forum but they don't appear to be accepting any new members so I went and joined this one. 

Anyway back to the mudlarking... I began searching the River Thames foreshore in London and at first I was very excited but after finding nothing but broken clay pipe stems and endless amounts of broken pottery and rusty nails and bolts I started going less plus every man and his dog is down there searching as the mudlarking hobby on the River Thames has become extremely popular so most things that were down there have already been found and picked up by somebody else, however I did find a few very nice bottle stoppers and an old dogs skull which I took home with me. I like collecting animal skulls and tusks and antlers etc as well.

How did I get into old bottles?... I was walking through a woods one day just looking around passing some time until I discovered an old R.White bottle from 1915 and at first I thought to myself this bottle can't be that old but something was telling that it was as the glass was very thick and it looked very old so I put it in my bag and carried on walking until I came across another old bottle with its stopper so I picked that up and then I decided to look for more old bottles. That day I found 35 old bottles and I've been hooked ever since. I thought this is much better than looking endlessly on the Thames Forsore just for a few broken bits and a whole load of nothing. 

Since then I've been discovering a lot of old Victorian rubbish dumps which have turned out some decent stuff like stoneware ink pots, jars and more bottles. I've probably got close to 100 bottles now and that's not including the jars and stoneware. In such a very small amount of time I've found a lot. I've also found some clay tobacco pipes some of which are very decorative. I'm hoping to find some more stoneware such as ginger beer bottles and flagons and cream pots.


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Nov 9, 2018)

-

Hi Explorer,

I am one of the Administrators on the British Antique Bottle Forum.
If this is the UK forum you are referring to we are certainly accepting new members, I approved the latest one earlier today.
if it is not the link to it is below, give it a go and I'll be watching for you, don't worry about the free email restriction rule, just apply!!

Kind regards

http://www.britishbottleforum.co.uk/


​


----------



## Explorer (Nov 9, 2018)

Old Wiltshire said:


> -
> 
> Hi Explorer,
> 
> ...



Hi thanks for your reply. I've just tried it again and its worked this time I don't know why it wasn't going through earlier.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi Explorer, and welcome to the forum!  Even the membership of this forum is mostly based in North America I think we'd all like to see some of your finds!  I know that the UK has a lot of beautiful bottles and pots of the sort that we rarely if ever find over here.


----------

